# PLUS TV-Karte



## haldjo1 (9. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen

Ich wollt nur schnell fragen was ihr qualitativ von der PLUS TV-Karte haltet die momentan im Angebot is, oder ob schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, da ich sie vielleicht kaufen werde.


----------

